# Train Traxx train display shelf



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT

FOund this on Ebay last week and bid on it was the only bidder. Arrived last night and I was seriously impressed! The packaging was some of the best of ANY I've received. The shelf itself is impressive in size and finish. For the price there was no way I could build it myself nor shp it. Highly recommended. Of course my mother and my wife want to know where I plan to hang it...sigh. I'd hoped for the living room. Not sure WHERE it is going now.

Chas


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chas 

NOT the living room? Why not? Display some beautiful locomotive. Tell them it is mechanical art [a term used by Gary Kohs]. I have two oak cases on the living room walls with both locomotives and rolling stock. My wife's suggestion. The other walls have original railroad paintings. 

Just can't store junk on the shelves. has to be your nice stuff. It's like having a "nick knack" shelf, just bigger. 

Cool display, wherever it gets installed.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a very good price. I couldn't sell them at that price and make a decent profit, unless I had a cost free supply of lumber. Even at that, it would be difficult unless I made them in quantity.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice *display shelf, *but what I need are shelves for rolling stock *mass storage. *







I have a small indoor layout I had built prior to constructing my *outdoor "Watuppa Railway" *







; since the indoor layout is *largely R1-radius curves *







most of my newer *1:20.3 rolling stock *isn't capable of running there; I also have some *1:29 "standard gauge" *rolling stock as well - it's even *less capable *(think USA Train's streamlined passenger cars & Alco PA's!








). The indoor layout has basically degenerated to a *locomotive & car "parking lot" - *there's so much equipment on it *(current roster is somewhere over 20 locomotives alone! *







- although I guess that's a *good *thing!







) - that I can't even *run it! *









The indoor layout was originally built as a *strictly logging layout, *with the tight R1 curves (original locos were Bachmann Climax & 2 - truck Shays) & *Cass-inspired 10% grades. *







It was also built with comparatively high benchwork *(& I'm short! *







- 5', 6"); this made trying to do switching on some of the more elevated trackage a bit of a chore.







Also, with the *cost of track & turnouts having gone up dramatically *







since I originally built *both *layouts, I started *scavenging track & R3-radius turnouts *from the indoor layout for use in expansion outdoors. I'm debating at this point whether to *dismantle the indoor railroad entirely *







- but I have a large amount of storage space for other "stuff" (such as RC airplanes) built in beneath it.

What I've been starting to consider a bit lately though, is to *return the indoor layout to it's "roots" *







, as strictly a place to run *only smaller cars & locos. *This would give me an opportunity for at least *some train running on cold or inclement winter days *







; I still have a fair amount of *1:22.5 & 1:24 scale rolling stock *(original Bachmann "Big Hauler", LGB, Delton "Classic" series) I bought in my earlier days in the hobby which looks relatively "out-of-place" if I run it outdoors next to the larger, newer *(& far better detailed! *







) Bachmann "Spectrum" & Accucraft / AMS 1:20.3 cars. There are even some of the 1:20.3 pieces which *will *handle R1 curves - the Bachmann "Spectrum" 1:20.3 hoppers track *perfectly *around R1 curves, even with body-mounted couplers! (Even more amazing was some testing I did with the *Bachmann 2-6-6-2T Mallet *shortly after I bought it last year - it ran *almost everywhere *







on the indoor layout except through 1 tunnel portal that happened to be on an R1 curve - the cab swing on the curve wouldn't quite clear the portal). 

I think that over the winter months, I'm going to eliminate some of the harder-to-reach trackage indoors (the turnouts on those sections were mostly the R3-radius ones, which have already been pulled), & try to restore the indoor layout for at least some limited operation. I *may *just lay some straight track in some of the elevated back sections & use it strictly as *storage for some of the 1:20.3 rolling stock*; the fact that there aren't any turnouts connecting these tracks to the rest of the railroad *won't be obvious *from normal viewing angles.







But beyond that, I may *still need some storage shelving - *I'm wondering what other prefab storage shelving suitable for *large-scale rolling stock *others have had good luck with
















Tom


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

What about the aluminum shelving that was or still is made. It is extruded with integral rails, capable of handling S, O, and G gauge stuff. I believe it was known as "Traxx Shelving". It probably may be costly if you need it in quantity. The least expensive route would be to take some poplar 1" x 4"s, and run them through the table saw, creating two grooves to match 45 mm track. Put a couple coats of shellac on it, and hang it with simple right angle mending plates.


----------

